# My adult Chile Rose is moulting!!



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

She's getting bigger! 

I woke up this morning to find her lying on her back, 7 hours later she starts to moult! This will take a few hours! 

Pics to follow...


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

More to follow


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

OMFG look at the size of them fangs    this is one of the most weirdest things i have ever seen. :scared:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Its pretty impressive


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow she's amazing :001_wub: xxxxxxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, I've never seen one moult


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

iv'e only ever saw this once before with my OH's redback, which has long since passed. 
fascinating


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

A couple of weeks later she's tucking into her 1st meal since moulting...



















And a short video of her catching it...


----------



## Numnut (Aug 5, 2011)

Very cool and interesting pictures... Amazing!


----------



## Vicampo (Aug 28, 2011)

Great pics. I came home yesterday to find my juvi L Para moulting. Unfortunately I missed it flipping back over. Grr


----------

